# Young family starting an apiary



## Okanagan Beekeeper (Mar 25, 2016)

Just saying a quick hello! I'm a beekeeper in British Columbia, Canada. I've been keeping bees for years, primarily in Eastern Canada. My husband, three youngsters, and I recently moved back to the west coast and are now looking forward to starting an apiary in the Thompson Okanagan next year. 

Looking forward to gleaning some knowledge and solid advice from other beekeepers on this forum.


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome and good luck


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome and the best of luck to you!


----------

